

Yosemite Preferences – customize hidden settings within OS X - xenophonf
http://www.ccard3.com/yosemite-preferences.html

======
xenophonf
One of the first things I disable in an installation of Mac OS X is what I
consider superfluous animation. I will admit that this may be a slightly nutty
attempt to maximize battery life and (perceived) computer performance -
perhaps the digital equivalent of a hypermiler. This app puts a pretty bow
around the relevant preferences. Maybe you'll find it useful.

